# port problem dovecot imap



## kurugda (Feb 10, 2010)

For example, dovercot open port 143. When i telnet on local 127.0.0.1 it is work. But port 143 don't want to open from remote!!
telnet myserver.net 143 
do not work.

If I start dovecot on another port 10143 it's works!!

firewall is accept from nay to any!

Please help. Running on freebsd 8.0


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2010)

It's likely your ISP is blocking access to IMAP.


----------



## kurugda (Feb 10, 2010)

Yer i thought so.
Thnks.


----------

